# Treatment-free beekeeper location survey #2



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

See Treatment-free beekeeper location survey #1


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Wish I knew even one around here.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Link to See - Treatment-free beekeeper location survey #1 - is here:









Treatment-free beekeeper location survey #1


I figured this is a good time to survey and see where successful TF beekeepers are located. A successful TF beekeeper ~ one to NOT be loosing more than 50% of their stock per a year while not practicing chemical mite management. A pretty low plank, but if I could get away with this #, I...




www.beesource.com


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I voted for Roland in WI









Roland







www.beesource.com


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

I hope to make in on that list in 3 years, but I don't I qualify for now.  

BEEJ


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

I plugged in my vote in WI for Lloyd Street Bees.
I know they have been doing better than 50% survival for the untreated stock.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

I voted for West Hill Bee Products Auburn, WA.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

RayMarler said:


> I voted for Roland in WI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Roland TF?
I was of a different impression.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Added a check for M. Bush in NE.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

GregB said:


> Is Roland TF?
> I was of a different impression.


As far as the parameters of this thread, yes he's TF. One of very few TF commercial beeks that I know of. He does not use any chemicals or acids or any substances added to the hives. His operation is only manipulative.


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

GregB said:


> I plugged in my vote in WI for Lloyd Street Bees.
> I know they have been doing better than 50% survival for the untreated stock.


Brought in a slew of his queens this season.


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

Cory Stevens Tennessee


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

Troy Hall VT
Les Crowder Texas
Nathalie B. Texas


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

James Lee said:


> Troy Hall VT
> Les Crowder Texas
> Nathalie B. Texas


Enter these too - as much as you are allowed to.
Anyone left unentered - I will.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Cory Stevens is in Missouri.


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

Hoot Owl Lane Bees said:


> Cory Stevens is in Missouri.


That's what I meant.


----------



## wvhillbillyhomestead (5 d ago)

Hello - total newbee here seeking community in my state to get started with natural TF beekeeping. So far I have not had good luck finding anyone with similar mindset/principles in my area, and even less luck finding bioregional sources for TF packages. I've been trying for 3 years to attract a feral swarm to no luck. I know there are feral bees around because I see them in my garden every year, but have not found a swarm. Tired of waiting and would love to start with treatment free packages to install in Warre hives this spring. I see someone voted 1 in WV, where I am located - anyone know who that is? Any have or know anyone who might be able to supply 1-3 packages this spring in WV/KY//TN/OH/PA/VA/NC? I am in the southern part of WV, heart of Appalachia. Any leads would be great. I am actively scouring the internet and sending out hits everywhere/anywhere I can. Thank you!


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

wvhillbillyhomestead said:


> KY


@wvhillbillyhomestead:

May not be exactly what you are looking for, but Theresa Martin sells swarms from her local stock and puts them in your woodenware- she is located near Williamsburg, KY:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/267854660002225/user/1654261954/



While she is not explicitly TF, her stock comes from feral sources and I imagine will be more resistant than any package you can buy in the region.


----------



## wvhillbillyhomestead (5 d ago)

Litsinger said:


> @wvhillbillyhomestead:
> 
> May not be exactly what you are looking for, but Theresa Martin sells swarms from her local stock and puts them in your woodenware- she is located near Williamsburg, KY:
> 
> ...


THANK YOU. I will reach out to her and do some more investigating.


----------

